# hey mantis lovers!



## sjb123 (Aug 27, 2010)

hi, my name is sam and im from croydon  . my current mantis collection is: 3 alomantis coxalis (congo green mantis), 2 male hymenopus coronatus (orchid mantis), 2 pseudacrebotra wahlbergi (spiny flower mantis), 2 miomantis sp (egyptian mantis) and 5 gongylus gongyloides (indian rose- voilin mantis) i am looking for an orchid mantis female as i mentioned in another topic.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice collection. Welcome to the Forum, great to have you.

-Kevin


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2010)

welcome how old are the boys?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome! And great collection! Good luck finding a female orchid!


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome,sounds like you'll fit right in here...


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## sjb123 (Aug 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> welcome how old are the boys?


thanks there about 2 weeks past adult now


----------

